# Looking for expats leaving spain



## Fifimadrid

Morning, I am the Spain correspondent for Daily Telegraph and on the back of latest statistics showing exodus of British expats from Spain I would like to speak to anyone that has left in the last year or is hoping to return to UK because their circumstances have changed. Please get in touch as soon as possible if you can share your story. many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

Hi - I've moved your request to the Media Requests area of the forum

we do have a thread in the main Spain forum discussing this atm, should you wish to join in 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...410434-87-000-fewer-british-people-spain.html


----------



## Lynn R

Fifimadrid said:


> Morning, I am the Spain correspondent for Daily Telegraph and on the back of latest statistics showing exodus of British expats from Spain I would like to speak to anyone that has left in the last year or is hoping to return to UK because their circumstances have changed. Please get in touch as soon as possible if you can share your story. many thanks


Good morning. I hope your research will take into account some of the points made in the forum thread regarding these statistics - eg, that the checks which have been made during the last couple of years by Ayuntamientos to ensure the accuracy of the padron may have resulted in a large number of deletions having been made all at once, although the people concerned may have left Spain during earlier years but not notified the relevant authorities.


----------



## baldilocks

Lynn R said:


> Good morning. I hope your research will take into account some of the points made in the forum thread regarding these statistics - eg, that the checks which have been made during the last couple of years by Ayuntamientos to ensure the accuracy of the padron may have resulted in a large number of deletions having been made all at once, although the people concerned may have left Spain during earlier years but not notified the relevant authorities.


No, of course it didn't - that doesn't fit in with the pre-conceived slant that she wanted to put into the story nor does she mention the number of Brits that were "living under the radar" and been caught.


----------

